# General Navy life



## grizz123 (20 Feb 2017)

good day all,

First day to the site so I don't know if i'm doing this correctly so bear with me.

So, I am a qualified  Pte in the INF RES with 2 mins in the army with a CT to go REG Navy and I got a couple Qs to ask, done some research but still need to dig. 


1.Can anyone give me insight on these 3 trades Bosn, NES OP and SONAR op- from good experiences to bad, to trade training, to if they have homeports and for NES OP and SONAR op how the spec pay is.


2.Insight on military Housing and food on the west coast-From how it works, how much it cost monthly/ yearly and pro and cons


3. Netp- hows the go


4.How are CFB esquimalt and CFB Halifax- I understand the need of where you are needed but do you have input on where you are posted and if you can remain there.



5.NBD,ships team diver, clearance diver,etc - any experiences with those?



I am all for the navy, months at sea and the grit of it ,travel, teamwork and the dire need of it in hairy situations. I think its the service that is most beneficial, especially for if you want to go civi sides with all those transferable skills down the line, but as of now im in for the thick of it and would appreciate anyone who can give there input on how it was for therm.



Thank you for any replies, it will help clear it all up for me.


----------



## Furniture (21 Feb 2017)

grizz123 said:
			
		

> good day all,
> 
> First day to the site so I don't know if i'm doing this correctly so bear with me.
> 
> ...



1. Only NESOP and SONAROP get spec, and only after their QL5A level... so be prepared to stand so crap watched for Pte pay.  

2. On the left coast you get $811 before taxes as PLD., in reality that works out to just over $250 every pay. Don't count on POLD as real pay because it can and will change.

3. NETP... Fun as fuck, and a great experience for all the army guys that think they are the only ones that live in shitty conditions. Spend a few weeks at sea in 5m on the ships beam and talk to me about living rough.

4 Pick your coast based on two things, where in the world you want to see, and how much snow you want to shovel. Nobody but you can answer that question... but know, east gets the best ports, and west gets less snow.

5. Special parties require you to be fully trades qualified, so get qualified before you even think about the extras.

The navy is all about spending lots if time away and getting little reward for it. It ain't Afghanistan anymore, nobody gives a shit about what you do, how long you've done it, nor how long you've been away.


----------



## dimsum (21 Feb 2017)

WeatherdoG said:
			
		

> 4 Pick your coast based on two things, where in the world you want to see, and how much snow you want to shovel. Nobody but you can answer that question... but know, east gets the best ports, and west gets less snow.



I don't know.  Australia, NZ, Japan, Korea all seem pretty cool to me.


----------



## Sub_Guy (21 Feb 2017)

I've spent a few years in the Navy.  I was lucky enough to have had postings to both Esquimalt and Halifax.

I was fortunate enough to get a good European trip while out east and across the Pacific twice while in Esquimalt.  For what it's worth I enjoyed the west coast port visits more than I did out east.   I managed to hit Australia multiple times (two week visit in Sydney), NZ, and Japan (all in the same trip).  

I don't know if the Navy still does this or not, but I do believe I didn't pick my home port until my QL5 course.  The benefit of the Navy is that most of the QL3 training is done in Esquimalt, so you will get a good taste of the west coast regardless of what you choose.

I see you didn't mention submarines.   Go get your Dolphins, take your experience to the next level (that means you'd have to take the SONAR Op job).


----------



## dimsum (21 Feb 2017)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> I see you didn't mention submarines.   Go get your Dolphins, take your experience to the next level (that means you'd have to take the SONAR Op job).



Maybe s/he likes seeing something called "the outside" and showering more than once a week?


----------



## mariomike (21 Feb 2017)

grizz123 said:
			
		

> Can anyone give me insight on these 3 trades Bosn, NES OP and SONAR op- from good experiences to bad, to trade training, to if they have homeports and for NES OP and SONAR op how the spec pay is.



BOSN
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+bosun&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=SUCsWPiqI6aC8Qfu7IaoAw&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+bosn

Bosun
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+bosun&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=SUCsWPiqI6aC8Qfu7IaoAw&gws_rd=ssl

NES Op
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+bosun&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=SUCsWPiqI6aC8Qfu7IaoAw&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+nes+op

Sonar Op
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+bosun&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=SUCsWPiqI6aC8Qfu7IaoAw&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+sonar+op

Specialist [Spec] Pay Superthread
https://army.ca/forums/threads/287.0
13 pages.

Spec pay
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+bosun&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=SUCsWPiqI6aC8Qfu7IaoAw&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+spec+pay



			
				grizz123 said:
			
		

> Insight on military Housing and food on the west coast-



Military Housing
https://army.ca/forums/threads/28895.0
22 pages.

Food
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+housing&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=GkKsWLn1IKWC8Qe_6o2gDQ&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+food



			
				grizz123 said:
			
		

> Netp- hows the go



NETP
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+housing&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=GkKsWLn1IKWC8Qe_6o2gDQ&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+netp



			
				grizz123 said:
			
		

> How are CFB esquimalt and CFB Halifax-



ESQUIMALT VS HALIFAX?
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+housing&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=GkKsWLn1IKWC8Qe_6o2gDQ&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+halifax+esquimalt



			
				grizz123 said:
			
		

> NBD,ships team diver, clearance diver,etc



Did you mean NBP?
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+housing&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=GkKsWLn1IKWC8Qe_6o2gDQ&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+nbp

Navy Diver
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+housing&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=GkKsWLn1IKWC8Qe_6o2gDQ&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+diver

Navy life
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+housing&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=GkKsWLn1IKWC8Qe_6o2gDQ&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+navy+life


----------



## Sub_Guy (21 Feb 2017)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Maybe s/he likes seeing something called "the outside" and showering more than once a week?



You can shower everyday if you want..


----------



## Eaglelord17 (21 Feb 2017)

Those three trades you listed aren't very good for transferring to civvy side. 

Think long and hard about if you want to join the Navy. I left it a couple years ago now and it was the best decision of my life (I have never regretted it). Out of my 3's course there is less than half of them still in, and that was less than 5 years ago. Those that are still in are either staying because they have no option (have to support a family, etc.) or are trying to transfer trades to something other than the Navy. Attrition in the fleet is massive at the moment, and there is lots of good reasons as to why that is. 

Just felt I would provide a bit of the other side of the decision.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (21 Feb 2017)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> You can shower everyday if you want..



Are there reasons someone might not want to?  Too tired, that kind of thing?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Feb 2017)

You can't talk about life in the Navy without speaking of:

Rum, Sodomy and the Lash!

 [


----------



## dapaterson (21 Feb 2017)

recceguy said:
			
		

> You can't talk about life in the Navy without speaking of:
> 
> Rum, Sodomy and the Lash!
> 
> [



Sorry.  No more drinking at sea.  And no more corporal punishment.  So there's only one thing left.


----------



## dimsum (21 Feb 2017)

Eaglelord17 said:
			
		

> Those three trades you listed aren't very good for transferring to civvy side.



If you decide to sail civie side, I'd say Hull Tech, Bosn or Marine Engineer would be good bets.


----------



## Sub_Guy (21 Feb 2017)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Are there reasons someone might not want to?  Too tired, that kind of thing?



Honestly I don't think so.  It's very small and you have to clean it when you are finished (which makes sense).   I used baby wipes and the occasional bird bath, which was fine.

You will always have that sub smell on you regardless of how often you shower.  I recall it taking a few days to wash out.

That was a few years ago..  I don't know if modern submariners are "cleaner" or not.


----------



## jollyjacktar (21 Feb 2017)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> If you decide to sail civie side, I'd say Hull Tech, Bosn or Marine Engineer would be good bets.



Forget Hull Tech, we're about to become extinct.  I wouldn't recommend the new trade to anyone.


----------



## grizz123 (21 Feb 2017)

Thanks to all who replied, I appreciate it all it helps alot still gotta couple months before it pushes through cause you know i aint buddy buddy with the clerks but you know... cheers


----------



## Cwes (12 Apr 2018)

How do the fitness enthusiasts find training on ship? Of course it isn't ideal, but is it reasonable to suggest that athletic people can find adequate time to staying fit at sea?

Also, say one is taking online university classes, I know Halifax class ships have Wi-Fi on board now, would it be possible to continue some level of study while away from home?


----------



## mariomike (12 Apr 2018)

Cwes said:
			
		

> How do the fitness enthusiasts find training on ship? Of course it isn't ideal, but is it reasonable to suggest that athletic people can find adequate time to staying fit at sea?



Gyms on Ships  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/38761.50
3 pages.


----------



## Lumber (12 Apr 2018)

Cwes said:
			
		

> How do the fitness enthusiasts find training on ship? Of course it isn't ideal, but is it reasonable to suggest that athletic people can find adequate time to staying fit at sea?
> 
> Also, say one is taking online university classes, I know Halifax class ships have Wi-Fi on board now, would it be possible to continue some level of study while away from home?



If you are strongly motivated, you can find time to work out and _stay_ fit, and if you're not the fittest person, you could definitely increase your fitness level. However, if you're already in really good shape, then because of the space available, amount of equipment, and time available, you might not be able to improve your fitness past a certain point. There just not enough room and equipment to push yourself _really _ hard, IMO.

Also, time of year can play a big factor. One of the best places to run/conduct circuit trg/do crossfit style work outs is on the flight deck. If you're sailing around somewhere cold, you're not working out on the flight deck, so you're limited to treadmills, stationary bikes, and a tiny tiny weight room.

As for online courses, it would depend on your job, level of training, and what the ship is doing. As an unqualified sub-lieutenant on a deployment, I stood 8 hrs of watch a day, had mandatory lectures every day, participated in exercises every day, and had to find time on top of that to eat, sleep, and study. There was no way I could do online courses. However, later on during that same deployment, I only had to stand an average of 4 hrs of watch a day, had no lectures and our exercises were reduced to once or twice a week. I could easily have done a university course at THAT time.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (12 Apr 2018)

Then you became a head of department and  18hrs of work every day became a way of life . So no more studying to become  more than you can be (after all , in the military, we already are "all" that we can be).  ;D


----------



## Cwes (1 May 2018)

How much time away have techs been spending away annually? I have heard because of reduced strength there is almost no time at home. Is that true?


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (1 May 2018)

The exercise piece is particularly interesting for me, having been infantry and spending two hours a day, everyday, working out for a better part of my career.

That being said, I've been adapting my workouts lately to suit a more 'austere' style of fitness training.  Do the majority of my training using gymnastics rings now and they can be hung almost anywhere.  All I need is a pull up bar and things are G2G.

Looking forward to switching my uniform in the next few weeks.  ;D


----------



## jollyjacktar (1 May 2018)

Humphrey Bogart said:
			
		

> The exercise piece is particularly interesting for me, having been infantry and spending two hours a day, everyday, working out for a better part of my career.
> 
> That being said, I've been adapting my workouts lately to suit a more 'austere' style of fitness training.  Do the majority of my training using gymnastics rings now and they can be hung almost anywhere.  All I need is a pull up bar and things are G2G.
> 
> Looking forward to switching my uniform in the next few weeks.  ;D



What are you remustering to?


----------



## Lumber (2 May 2018)

Humphrey Bogart said:
			
		

> The exercise piece is particularly interesting for me, having been infantry and spending two hours a day, everyday, working out for a better part of my career.
> 
> That being said, I've been adapting my workouts lately to suit a more 'austere' style of fitness training.  Do the majority of my training using gymnastics rings now and they can be hung almost anywhere.  All I need is a pull up bar and things are G2G.
> 
> Looking forward to switching my uniform in the next few weeks.  ;D



On my last ship we had bouldering rocks hanging from strings attached to the rafters in the Operations Room. My team and I would have competitions at 3am (f***ing back watches..) to see who could do the most pull-ups.  It was especially fun with the ship rocking back and fourth. One pull up would be really easy, the next would be REALLY hard.


----------



## Halifax Tar (2 May 2018)

Humphrey Bogart said:
			
		

> The exercise piece is particularly interesting for me, having been infantry and spending two hours a day, everyday, working out for a better part of my career.
> 
> That being said, I've been adapting my workouts lately to suit a more 'austere' style of fitness training.  Do the majority of my training using gymnastics rings now and they can be hung almost anywhere.  All I need is a pull up bar and things are G2G.
> 
> Looking forward to switching my uniform in the next few weeks.  ;D



Fitness on board ship requires a certain level of creativity.  All the CPFs I have been on had a small gym near loan clothing in the after end of the ship.  But when I say small I mean it.  It would be the size of a small bedroom in and apartment.  As well there are usually a couple of stationary bikes, treadmills and/or rowing machines scattered in random spaces on board. 

Having said that I have seen our culture changing.  We now take PSP pers with us on deployments and they run a pretty solid fitness routine which runs multiple times a day around the ships watch system.  Also, in Halifax anyways, the Admiral is addicted to fleet runs in the summer and they seem to happen 2 X a month. 

Along side home port you have full access to the base facilities, at the whim of your CoC during working hours of course.  In any NATO Naval base we usually have access to their rec and fitness facilities as well, Norfolk's gym is amazing.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (2 May 2018)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> What are you remustering to?



Naval Warfare Officer, accepted my offer a couple of weeks ago  ;D

People asked me if I enjoyed punishment?  I said yes  ;D



			
				Lumber said:
			
		

> On my last ship we had bouldering rocks hanging from strings attached to the rafters in the Operations Room. My team and I would have competitions at 3am (f***ing back watches..) to see who could do the most pull-ups.  It was especially fun with the ship rocking back and fourth. One pull up would be really easy, the next would be REALLY hard.



You can actually do almost a full body workout with things like this.  

I own a set of these and bring them usually everywhere I go:







I can use trees, bars, carabiners and hooks as attachments and make gravity my enemy  ;D



			
				Halifax Tar said:
			
		

> Fitness on board ship requires a certain level of creativity.  All the CPFs I have been on had a small gym near loan clothing in the after end of the ship.  But when I say small I mean it.  It would be the size of a small bedroom in and apartment.  As well there are usually a couple of stationary bikes, treadmills and/or rowing machines scattered in random spaces on board.
> 
> Having said that I have seen our culture changing.  We now take PSP pers with us on deployments and they run a pretty solid fitness routine which runs multiple times a day around the ships watch system.  Also, in Halifax anyways, the Admiral is addicted to fleet runs in the summer and they seem to happen 2 X a month.
> 
> Along side home port you have full access to the base facilities, at the whim of your CoC during working hours of course.  In any NATO Naval base we usually have access to their rec and fitness facilities as well, Norfolk's gym is amazing.



My buddy took me for a tour of the Calgary, I saw where they shoved the treadmills, ellipticals, etc  ;D


----------



## Halifax Tar (2 May 2018)

If your a tight head prop like me I find the using the rowing machine is hell on my elbows lol I keep smashing them into either a fire extinguisher or the forward switchboard lol


----------



## jollyjacktar (2 May 2018)

Humphrey Bogart said:
			
		

> Naval Warfare Officer, accepted my offer a couple of weeks ago  ;D
> 
> People asked me if I enjoyed punishment?  I said yes  ;D



I don't know why, but l have visions of the TechnoViking dancing video in my head now.  Thanks for that...


----------

